# another newbie



## myles (May 3, 2010)

hi guys new here so just sayin hello ill keep it brief as im just getting used to this site so adios :huh:


----------



## ismart (May 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 3, 2010)

Hi right back at ya


----------



## revmdn (May 4, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## myles (May 4, 2010)

cheers guys


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 4, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona!


----------



## z3ls0 (May 5, 2010)

Welcome


----------

